# Looking for a quiet airpump.



## viboy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am looking for a new airpump for my 125 gallon. Looking mainly for a quiet pump to run a 12" airstone wall and maybe one other airstone for a waterfall feature I am going to try. What brands are best? Price is a factor but mainly I just need a really quiet pump. I hate noisy aquariums.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the hiblow air pumps . I'm running the hp 20 model right now .It's were quite and has a lot of power. 
here is the link to the pump .
HiBlow HP 20 Air Pump


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

DY air pumps. Same power as Hi Blow at a fraction of the price. Island Pets Unlimited has the exclusive on them.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Tetra Whisper air pumps. I have 5 and they work a treat.


----------



## Searay (Oct 17, 2012)

viboy said:


> I am looking for a new airpump for my 125 gallon. Looking mainly for a quiet pump to run a 12" airstone wall and maybe one other airstone for a waterfall feature I am going to try. What brands are best? Price is a factor but mainly I just need a really quiet pump. I hate noisy aquariums.


I have 2 air pump, supper quiet, please call me at 6046447283


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

if yours is loud i just put a towel under it and that got rid of the vibration and if the pump itself is loud give it a wrap in the towel and that helps. Doesnt help if you need a new one though


----------

